# FreeBSD and AMD FX mobo/CPU



## nitin (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi,

I am trying to set up a basic AMD-based FreeBSD server mostly for data storage or to set up FreeNAS instead. I have narrowed down on the following hardware configuration:


ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 motherboard that supports AMD 990FX, AMD SB950 chipsets and AMD AM3+ FX Series Processors. It also has a Realtek 8111F 1 x Gigabit LAN Controller

Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM (CMZ8GX3M1A1600C10) DDR3 1600/PC3 12800

Two 2/3 TB of Seagate SATA 6 HDD for RAID1

I can see that FreeBSD supports AMD Athlonâ„¢64 (â€œClawhammerâ€) and AMD Opteronâ„¢ (â€œSledgehammerâ€) here http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.1R/hardware.html#PROC-AMD64

But it is silent on AMD AM3+ FX Series Processors. Has anyone tried setting up FreeBSD on AM3+ FX Series Processors?

In short, will my configuration above work well with FreeBSD 9.1?

Thanks in advance.

Kind regards,

Nitin


----------

